# Lockerz



## iosis7 (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you heard of Lockerz? Lockerz is like Facebook, except that you can earn points to redeem for stuff like PS3, Xbox 360, iPad, iTouch, iPod Nano, handbags, Paypal Cash, Watches and even concert tickets! You don't need to invest cash in Lockerz to get points, you can invite your friends to join Lockerz AND get points, how cool is that? Every video you watch, they'll even award you with points!  There are random daily survey that you just have to click one answer, and tada, you're awarded with points!

SOMETHING VERY VERY COOL :
When you invite 20 friends and they joined Lockerz, you get into Z-List, you get to double your points in everything you do and even get the privilege of VIP shopping. Not to mention they'll mail you a cool exclusive T-Shirt, for free as a reward of expanding the knowledge of Lockerz amongst your friends.

Having doubts that it's a scam website?
Absolutely not! One of the developers is the CEO of the very famous amazon.com, yeap, go google it if you don't believe!

Too good to be true?
Absolutely not, collecting points are not really THAT easy but of course, it's a free thing so what do you expect huh? 

My friend got himself a MacBook in 2 months of endless inviting and watching videos to earn points, he introduced it to me and hey I want a Mac too!

What are you waiting for? It's not a scam site and you don't lose a single cent, all you gotta do is just try!

They are on BETA versions now so you can only join Lockerz when you're invited, get invited through me, send me your e-mail through PM in Facebook, no passwords please, and I'll invite you into Lockerz! You just gotta go your inbox and click the message Lockerz send to you. Still skeptical? Don't worry, do some research and you got plenty of time!



For Invites Join My group on Facebook
*www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122360627781202


----------

